# Batman Arkham Asylum 1.1



## xonous (Feb 18, 2011)

Re: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f269/cannot-istall-batman-arkham-asylum-1-1-patch-485180.html (moved to new thread)

Thanks man for everything, the problem is the patch v1.1 is installed successfully but in the game the version is still showing V1.0. it's same as before. what to do.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi xonous and welcome to TSF. 

Can I ask where you got the game and where you are downloading the patch from?


----------



## xonous (Feb 18, 2011)

Actually I downloaded this game from **********,, it's a torrent site.. I downloaded the patch from news.bigdownload.com..
I have nVidia Geforce 9500GT 1gb graphics card with latest driver & physX..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Patches don't work on pirate copies. Buy the game and the patch will update properly.

We don't offer any support for torrents. Thread closed.


----------

